# send money



## Marselyus

I would like you to translate this dialog to Russian please.

Marselyus- Mr.Yuri! We are still waiting for you. When will you send money?

Yuri- I need to wait until weekend. I think I will be able to send money on Friday.

Marselyus- Please understand me. I will have no time after Friday if you don't send money to me. And I really don't know what I will tell to Ms.Yasemin.

Yuri- Don't worry I will do my best and I ensure that you will receive money until Friday. In this e-mail, I also send you my next order. Please send me proforma invoice.

Marselyus- For next order, you should open LC.

thanks in advance for translation.
Marselyus


----------



## Q-cumber

Quick translation^

Marselyus- Юрий, мы всё ещё ждём Вас. Когда Вы сможете послать деньги?

Yuri- Я вынужден обождать до конца недели. Я думаю, что смогу послать деньги в пятницу.

Marselyus- Пожалуйста, войдите в моё положение! Если вы не отправите деньги до пятницы, у меня уже не останется времени в запасе. И я даже не знаю, что я смогу сказать *госпоже Ясемин* <в этом случае>. 

Yuri- Не волнуйтесь, я сделаю всё что смогу, чтобы Вы получили деньги до пятницы. Я прилагаю мой следующий заказ к этому письму. Пожалуйста, пришлите мне счёт-фактуру. 
Marselyus- Вы должны будете выставить (открыть) аккредитив под свой следущий заказ.


PS I've done several corrections


----------



## papillon

Q-cumber said:


> ...сказать господину Ясемину...


Just nitpicking: госпоже Ясеминой (if the original is indeed Ms).


----------



## Q-cumber

papillon said:


> Just nitpicking: госпоже Ясеминой (if the original is indeed Ms).



Thanks for the correction! My bad!


----------



## Marselyus

When will you send money?
Когда Вы сможете послать деньги?

May I say ? : Когда Вы будете посылать деньги?

regards,
Marselyus


----------



## Q-cumber

Marselyus said:


> When will you send money?
> Когда Вы сможете послать деньги?
> 
> May I say ? : Когда Вы будете посылать деньги?
> 
> regards,
> Marselyus



Nope. Although this phrase is formally correct, it can't be used in the context, because the verb should be in the perfective (completed) form here.

When will you send money?
Когда Вы пошлёте деньги? - direct translation 
(*сможете послать* is a bit more polite form, like "could you send") 

Когда Вы будете посылать деньги?
When will you be sending the money? 

An example of an appropriate use: _"Когда Вы будете посылать деньги, пожалуйста, не забудьте оплатить банковские услуги"._ (When sending the money, please don't forget to pay the banking fee).

*послать* - perfective form 
*посылать* imperfective form

PS Please note, it wasn't a verbatime translation what I did.


----------



## papillon

Marselyus said:


> May I say ? : Когда Вы будете посылать деньги?



To a Russian ear, this sounds like you're asking:
when will you be in the process of sending the money? 
when what you really want to know: when will the money be sent?

However, you can use your version as a background for another action:
Когда вы будете посылать деньги, не забудьте указать свой обратный адрес.
When you send the money, don't forget to indicate your return address.


----------



## papillon

Q-cumber said:


> Когда Вы будете посылать деньги?
> When will you be sending the money.



Curiously, your English version would work just fine in this context. Go figure...


----------



## Kolan

papillon said:


> Curiously, your English version would work just fine in this context. Go figure...


I guess this phrase is correct if completed like this (and change the logical stress)

Когда Вы будете посылать деньги, дайте нам, пожалуйста, знать.
When will you be sending the money, let us know, please.

Here the imperfect form is justified.


----------



## Marselyus

Thank you all for your explanations. 

yours truly,
Marselyus


----------



## papillon

Kolan said:


> I guess this phrase is correct if completed like this (and change the logical stress)
> Когда Вы будете посылать деньги, дайте нам, пожалуйста, знать.
> When will you be sending the money, let us know, please.


What I meant was that the English question:
When will you be sending the money?
is perfectly OK on its own, while the original Russian phrase by Marselyus is not.


----------



## Marselyus

*юри не хочет посылать денги но вчера он меня сказал что он сможет посылать его без проблемы до пиятницу.*

Dear native Russian speakers  I hope I did not make any mistakes in grammer. Please feel free to make correction if there is any.

Best Regards,
Güven


----------



## Maroseika

Marselyus said:


> *юрий не хочет посылать деньги, но вчера он меня мне сказал, что он сможет посылать его их без проблемы до пиятницупятницы.*
> 
> Dear native Russian speakers  I hope I did not make any mistakes in grammer. Please feel free to make correction if there is any.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Güven


----------



## papillon

Marselyus,
after Maroseika's correction the sentence is OK grammatically, but the meaning is somewhat contradictory. The problem is with the word *хочет*. You're saying that:
he doesn't want to send the money ...<*BUT*> has no problem sending it before Friday. Something doesn't add up.

I'm not sure what your intention was, but was it along the lines of:
Yuriy can't send the money right now, but will send it before Friday?


----------



## Marselyus

Querida Papillon,

Yo tenía la intención de decir que ;

"Yuriy no queire realizar el pago pero ayer me había dicho que él habrá realizado el pago hasta viernes."

Muchas gracias por su atención prestada. Aproveho esta carta para saludarle muy cordialmente,

Marselyus,


----------



## papillon

Perdone el carece de tildas - la culpa tiene de mi pantalla.

Hola Marselyus,
ya entiendo mejor su intencion, pero todavia me queda una duda. Si el no quiere pagar ...porque dice que habra pagado antes del viernes? Es que el pagara aunque no quiera hacerlo? 

U... es que el no quiere pagar en este momento pero no tiene problema pagar dentro de unos dias? En este caso diria que "Yuriy no puede realizar el pago <_or _pagar> en este momento pero me habia asegurado ahier que lo habras hecho hasta el viernes.

Hi Marselyus
I think I understand a bit more what you're trying to say, but I'm still not completely clear. If he doesn't want to pay... then why does he say that will have paid by Friday? Is it that he doesn't want to pay, but will pay anyway?

Or is he just unable to pay at this particular moment but has now proble paying in a few days? In this case it would be more like "Yuriy can send the payment now, but assured me that he will pay by Friday.

Mientras espero su repuesta aqui tiene la traduccion de la ultima frase:
Юрий не может заплатить в данный момент, но заверил меня что отправит/переведёт* деньги до пятницы.

*Отправит: mandar/enviar (send)
переведёт: transferir fondos


----------



## papillon

o es que 
Aunque ahier me había dicho que habrá realizado el pago hasta viernes, ahora ha cambiado su opinion y ahora no quiere pagar?

or is it that
Although he told me yeatserday that he would pay... he has since changed his mind and now doesn't want to pay?


----------



## Marselyus

Querida Papillon,

He hablado con юурий muchas veces pero creo que él no quiera realizar el pago pero dice lo contrario  Eso es su estilo como siempre.

Como usted sabe mi Rusa no es fuerte por eso no he establecido una palabra corecta en Rusa. Preferido preguntarla en una manera facil por lo tanto esa no tiene logic 

Mucha gracia por atención. 

Hasta luego


----------



## papillon

Claro!
A ver... vamos a utilizar la palabra rusa хотя que sirve para indicar oposicion de ideas.
хотя - aunque (Eng.: although).
Юрий не хочет (отказывается) платить, хотя вчера заверял меня что уже к пятнице переведёт деньги . 

Se puede usar отказывается (se niega, refuses) en lugar de не хочет (no quiere).


----------

